# More Albatron ATOP info



## W1zzard (May 19, 2005)

A few days ago we reported, that Albatron has an AGP-to-PCI-Express converter card ready.

Now we know more about it.

The converter is only compatible with the following AGP Video cards from NVIDIA: MX4000, FX5200, FX5700, FX5700LE, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6200.

Since the card uses a bridge chip, performance is degraded a bit. In most cases not much, but sometimes up to 10%.

Installation requires that you remove the AGP card's slot bracket and screw it to the bracket of the ATOP.

The D-Sub output on the ATOP overrides any D-Sub ouput on the video card. Other outputs like DVI and TV-Out remain usable on the AGP card.

The ATOP card will be initially bundled with the AGP6200A VGA card. In the July 2005 time frame, the ATOP card will be available as a separate product.










*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## nightelf84 (May 19, 2005)

10% hit in performance ehh.. well.. never thought we wud spend money to decrease performance


----------



## gR3iF (May 19, 2005)

wanna have it for x800pro cards


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2005)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> wanna have it for x800pro cards


My thoughts exactly, but I don't think they could put the card on that small of a board. Unless decreased the architecture of the entire card (not so much the core itself.) Water cooling or maybe nano coolers would probably be necessary too. Then again, sounds to me like I wouldn't gain any performance anyway.


----------



## gR3iF (May 19, 2005)

but take an pcie mobo for later upgrade


----------



## runmc (May 19, 2005)

The adaptor probably cost a bundle.. Save your money and buy another card.


----------



## Unregistered (May 20, 2005)

6600??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightelf84 (May 20, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> 6600??????!!!!!!!!!!



lol apparently its not for 6600 cards


----------



## Unregistered (May 20, 2005)

oh!well then~ buy this a card is unworthiness for me~~~~~sigh


----------



## Unregistered (May 20, 2005)

hahaha yeah 6600 agp version  pcie---->agp bridge----->pcie bridge------>  thats one way to do it.


----------



## Unregistered (May 20, 2005)

This thing will work with a full sized 6800?? I don't see how but I guess if they say it will , it will. It just looks to me like the card they are using is one of the low profile POS cards that come in Dell's slim machines.

 This needs to be cleared up before anybody screams Oh joy. It looks like a full sized AGP card would be left sticking out the side of the case??


----------



## Unregistered (May 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> hahaha yeah 6600 agp version  pcie---->agp bridge----->pcie bridge------>  thats one way to do it.


That's exactly what the 6200 is. LOL.


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> It looks like a full sized AGP card would be left sticking out the side of the case??



Exactly. Does not look like any full height card would work with that inside a case.


----------



## taliban* (May 23, 2005)

*GeForce 6800 Ultra??*

And what about GeForce 6800 Ultra?? They say 6800, does that count for the Ultra aswell?


----------



## Unregistered (May 23, 2005)

It's too bad because I have a 9800P and I was looking forward to getting this.  I'm gonna be buying the MSI Neo4 Platinum nForce 4 PCI-E mobo and I'm waiting until the GeForce 7800 GT/GTX comes out (which may be a few months still).  I wanted to be able to use my 9800P until the 7800 comes out.  

This is most unfortunate of course.  My master will not be pleased with this news.  Perhaps I can persuade them to add 9800P support or develop a new one.  If they don't...well all I can see is...lightsaber scorch marks are notoriously bad for clothes!


----------



## Hidavi (Jun 3, 2005)

This sounds dumb.  I've heard that, for now, the difference in performance between a PCI-E x16 card and an agp 8x is not much.  I'd rather buy an 8x AGP X850XTPE for my 8x AGP mobo.  Imagine if the difference isn't so much and I use an adapter that reduces the performance of the pci-e x16 card, I defeat the purpose and might even end up with less performance that I would've had had I left it alone.


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 4, 2005)

Hopefully if this thing is cheap, as in 50 bucks tops. I'll most likely have to go with this :/ 

Either this ATOP and a PCI-e mobo or the DFI s939 AGP mobo that is coming out soon :/


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 4, 2005)

If anyone has been keeping track of Comdex, there is a huge chipset maker in asia that has a very good chipset that has AGP 8x and PCI-E 16x. Hopefully it will get brought here. I think the companys name was ULI?


----------



## Wacher (Jul 25, 2005)

*PCI-E and AGP -> ULI*

Yup heres a link -> http://www.uli.com.tw/eng/products/product_detail.php?pserno=90

BR
Wacher


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 25, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> hahaha yeah 6600 agp version  pcie---->agp bridge----->pcie bridge------>  thats one way to do it.



lol I'd do it... because I could


----------

